# Forum Quilt 2015 #1-Blocks due March 15th



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

It's time for the next forum quilt! (Not to be confused with the block swap going on down in the Swap Forum.)

This will be the first one for 2015, with others planned for April, July, and October starting dates. 

As a refresher, here's how this works:

When you sign up, I will mail you a piece of fabric. Using this fabric and any other fabric you choose, make a block with a finished size of 12 1/2 inches. Make sure all fabric you use has been washed and dried to prevent shrinkage. Please do not use fabric softener.

*After you complete the block, mail it back to me so it arrives on or before March 15th, I will pick a winner after the mail comes on March 15th from all the blocks I have received. You should plan to mail your block at least 10 days before the deadline to allow for any postal delays.
*
After you sign up, please send me a private message with your address. I cannot send you the fabric unless you first give me your address!

When I send the fabric, I will send an information sheet that you can fill out about yourself and attach to your block with a safety pin, or stapling works well also. If you want to send a contribution for postage that would be deeply appreciated.

Sign up is for this quilt only, you will have to sign up again for future quilts.


Winner is selected at random. All participants names are placed in a hat and one winner is chosen. If you win... You will receive all the blocks that were sent in for this quilt, along with a yard of fabric to use in your quilt. 

The winner is then responsible for purchasing fabric for the next quilt. You will need to purchase 4 yards of fabric total. You will need to cut squares that are at least 12 inches, they can be a little larger, but not much smaller. Each yard should yield about 9 squares. You will cut squares from only three yards which should be about 27 squares. Keep one for yourself and send the others to me along with the extra yard of fabric. If you have any questions just ask! I need to receive the fabric by April 1st, 2015 so that we can keep these quilts rolling on time the entire year.

I will not send the blocks to you until I receive the new fabric. I will take pictures of the blocks and post them after the winner has received them. To view pictures of the final quilt for 2014, go here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...forum-quilt-2~blocks-due-november-15th-6.html

Sign-up is for registered forum members only. Please only sign up and commit if you are willing to complete a block and return it before the deadline. Remember even a simple block is fine, it does not have to be elaborate. Everybody loves a 9-patch, and to receive someone's very first one is really special.:sing: So even if you've never quilted before but you want to give it a try, don't be shy, sign up and have fun with us!


Macybaby was the winner of the previous forum quilt, and she has chosen a really fun fabric that I think will get everyone's mind off of the winter blahs. There are enough pieces for 26 participants in this quilt.

Ready? Let the sign-ups begin! Please post your name, and what number you are, below. Then send me a PM with your mailing address. I will begin mailing fabric next week.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I would like to join- number 1 please!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm in -- #2.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm #3.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm in too - and I kept one square of fabric so you don't need to mail me one.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in! Not sure if that makes me #4 or #5 since Macybaby doesn't need a piece of fabric.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, count me in. Maybe with practice, I'll get better? I'm either five or 6.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'll be #6  

Not to skip Macybaby, but since she all ready has her piece of fabric, let's keep the numbering simple. If we get to 26, all the spots will be filled. :dance:


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

May I be #7? 

My laptop was out of commission for 6 weeks so I am happy to be back!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

#8, can't wait!


----------



## Rocksandcedars (Dec 30, 2014)

I would like to be #9. I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Sign me up too please.....# 10 I guess


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm in!!! #11


----------



## gotmules (Mar 3, 2011)

I would like to be #12, this will be my first forum patch!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I mailed out fabric yesterday to everyone who has signed up so far.

Lurkers, there is still lots of fabric, and lots of time to sew! Don't be shy.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Can't wait to see it. Join in everyone!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

WOW! I'm officially in love with this fabric. What brand is it, and where can I buy more?


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I would like to sign up...I am number 13.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Mine arrived- looks like a fun fabric. Should make a great set of blocks.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I would like to be #14


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I'm #15.

A little birdie said this is great fabric. Must give it a try.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Got my fabric today--this will be a bright, colorful quilt! One I'd like to win to make a quilt for the new ggd. Now, to survey my stash...


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Got my fabric today.....love it....sure is colorful


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Would like to join you and I guess I am # 16 &#128522;


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i am 17... mrs gc pete


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Count me as #18.


----------



## Rocksandcedars (Dec 30, 2014)

I received my fabric today. It's cute, but not something that I would normally chose, so I will really have to search my stash for other fabric.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

# 19 !! Hope Im not too late !!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Miz Mary, you are most definitely not too late. 

I am willing to mail fabric out through about Feb 15th as long as those signing up think that will give them enough time to get their block sewn and returned by our deadline of March 15.

We still have 7 pieces left if anyone else wants to join in.


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

My fabric arrived and it is so colorful!! Can't wait to start my block!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Me too please!!!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you have any left over, I'd be happy to make two blocks (that will give me double the chance to win).


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Got my block made today! It was super simple, but I am pleased with the colors and how it turned out. I still have half of the provided fabric left. Might make a second block if inspiration hits me.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My fabric came yesterday! I love it! It is so cheery and bright!!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Crummy, cold day out today, so DH did the animal chores and I finished my block. In the mail to you tomorrow, Kris! Don't expect anything fantastic, tho


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Got my block done.

And I have to say - I think this is the brightest block I have ever made! 

I really like it though.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Kris did you send my fabric yet?? I have not received it.. of course now that I've posted this it will arrive today


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

maxine, it probably will arrive today. I was a little delayed due to huge snow storm last Sunday/Monday, but I did send fabric out about the middle of the week. 

Anyone who has not rec'd their fabric by Wednesday the 11th, let me know.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Kris the fabric square arrived today .. Wow what a beautiful bright piece!!! I love it.. Will get my block sewn and back in the mail this week..


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Got my fabric today as well. 
I love it!!!! It will make a great "grandmas house" quilt. I made a bright quilt for my granddaughter for her last bday and had wished I had one for her to use at my house. If I don't win the blocks I will have to find out where to get some of that fabric to make my own quilt.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

My block is done and was mailed today. This will be one bright quilt for someone.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Jan in CO, your block arrived today. :dance: It is wonderful! My daughter brought in the mail today, and when I opened the envelope her exact words were "I want it!!"


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> If you have any left over, I'd be happy to make two blocks (that will give me double the chance to win).


Belfrybat, there are a few pieces left, if you are still interested in making a second block.

Anybody else have time to make a second block and want another piece of fabric? Let me know by Saturday. First come, first served (in other words, I'll have to go to the sewing room and count how many are left because I don't remember off the top of my head. :hammer


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Billie in MO and Chixarecute, your blocks have arrived. They compliment each other very well, in fact, I think one of the fabrics you both used--not the forum fabric--is the same! :thumb:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I recieved my fabric today, very Spring-y , Easter -ish !


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Kris, if you will let me know what colors your dd has in her room, or likes, I'll make her a block as I have some of the fabric left.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Jan, that is so sweet of you! She loves the color turquoise. Not sure if that will tie in well with your fabric, but it's her favorite.


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

I made my block this am! Fun fabric to work with!! I will get it out in the mail mid-week!!


----------



## Rocksandcedars (Dec 30, 2014)

I worked on mine last night and trimmed two half square triangles way too much. I was frantic! I think I have found another pattern that will work with what I have left, but I was really bummed! I'll try again today if the electricity stays on.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

rocksandcedars - if you need more fabric, send my your address by PM. I have plenty of extra.

I won the last set of blocks and sent in this fabric - I had bought the whole bolt at a thrift shop last summer, so I can easily send you more.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

That fabric is so cool.. does it say who the maker is in the selvedge area?? I'd love to find some.. I'll be going to Joannes tomorrow so will look for it.. you were so clever to buy the whole bolt!! 

I will be working on this block today.. everyone keep well and warm!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've had my fabric about a week. I really need to get to my sewing machine and forget the rest of the world for an afternoon, or maybe a day.

It is really neat fabric.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I have my fabric and pattern picked out. I might get to work on it this afternoon. I have a little mending to do first. I made potato soup for supper last night and there is some left so I won't have to cook which means I can spend a little more time sewing today.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Maxine, Belfrybat and I both did some online searching, and it appears this has been out of print for quite some time. 

The selvage is printed "Fiestawear by Yvonne Porcella for Fabri-Quilt, Inc. Design #171. 

This designer has several current patterns that also use very bright/bold colors.

I have to be honest - I didn't really care for it when I bought it, but I could always use it for backing and such. I found it at an "antique/vintage" mall while looking for sewing machines, and it was priced by the bolt (very affordable per yard) no option of buying it by the yard. I bought this and a bolt of white cotton.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for checking and the info... appreciate it.. )


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

I found a pattern and made a sample block from scrapes which I am happy with. I have most of the real block done. Two seams away from being done. 
I have to admit not liking my color choices and I am ripping it out and starting over. Keeping the pattern just picking a different coordinating fabric. Good thing is the pieces I'm not using from the first block can be used to make a different block. Nothing will be wasted. It is all a good learning experience.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I cannot believe how fast February is flying by. March is right around the corner (and, honestly, I'm ready for "mud month", lol, and things starting to thaw, after a very cold February).

How is everyone coming on their blocks? They should get mailed in the next two weeks to ensure they are here--and you are in the drawing for winning them!--by March 15th.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine is done, just need to get up to the PO with it. Plan to do that Friday since I only work until noon.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Mine is done and will go out in the mail this coming week. 
This is really going to be a cheerful bright quilt.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Got my block sent off Friday. I've been having fun playing with the rest of the fabric.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*Belfrybat* and *mrsgcpete*, your blocks arrived this week. I really like them both; and they go together really well. This is going to be such a great spring quilt.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I sent mine off by priority mail today Kris! Be watching for a bright red package!!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

My block is finished.. Will pop it in the mail in the morning.. that was such a fun fabric.. I'm hoping to win these blocks with lust in my heart!!!!


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

My block will get in the mail Saturday when I am back in town.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Kris in MI said:


> I cannot believe how fast February is flying by. March is right around the corner (and, honestly, I'm ready for "mud month", lol, and things starting to thaw, after a very cold February).
> 
> How is everyone coming on their blocks? They should get mailed in the next two weeks to ensure they are here--and you are in the drawing for winning them!--*by March 15th*.


I've been on a quilting retreat and just saw this message. Has the date changed? The opening post states April 1st. I have a second piece of fabric to make up, so need to know if I should rush or wait until the weekend to make it.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Belfrybat, April 1st is when I am hoping to have the new fabric from whomever wins these blocks, so that we can begin the sign-up for the next forum quilt in mid-April and be able to do 4 quilts this year. Trying to get back on the schedule that was used back in the 'old days'


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Kris in MI said:


> Belfrybat, April 1st is when I am hoping to have the new fabric from whomever wins these blocks, so that we can begin the sign-up for the next forum quilt in mid-April and be able to do 4 quilts this year. Trying to get back on the schedule that was used back in the 'old days'


Thanks for the clarification. Guess I'd better get the lead out and make the block tomorrow so I can post it Thursday.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Mine is ready to mail, sending it out tomorrow.


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ugh - I've had my block finished for 2 weeks but life has gotten in the way of me getting to the post office (busy work schedule and a snow storm!) I hope to stop by the post office today or tomorrow!! Can't wait to see pictures of all the blocks :0)


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Two more blocks arrived today :hobbyhors

*Macybaby*, you never fail to inspire me with your blocks. 

*COSunflower*, I absolutely love the blue fabric you used. Your block is gorgeous.


Ten more days until the deadline! Which means I get to look forward to a week and a half of good things in the mail


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you Kris! It was difficult finding a blue that matched but I ran into a scrap that worked!!!


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Mine are in the mail&#128512;


----------



## Rocksandcedars (Dec 30, 2014)

I put my block in the mail today.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Heading to the post office today!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*Maxine*, your block arrived yesterday. This is going to probably sound funny, but boy was I glad to see the fabric you chose to go with the swap fabric! I too used a dark print, and I was beginning to worry that my block wasn't going to go well with all these other bright fabrics. :stars:


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

oh that's funny!! glad you like it,, there are such wonderful colors in the block I couldn't decide which one to showcase so went with the crazy black!! this is going to be such a fun quilt for whoever wins the blocks!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Two gorgeous blocks came in the mail this afternoon. 

*Marsha*, I really like how you used the forum fabric. And the colors of your other two fabrics are a perfect match. (I'm jealous)

*Rocksandcedars*, love the purple; it makes the other fabric really pop.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Okay, everybody, I have made an executive decision to extend the deadline to Monday the 16th. Silly me, I didn't realize the 15th would be a Sunday when I set the dates for this quilt.

So, if you haven't mailed your block yet, don't panic, it's not too late! Just get it off tomorrow or Wednesday and it should be to me in time for you to be included in the drawing.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Second block is in the mail as of today. Glad you extended until Monday as I wasn't sure it would get there by Friday.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

More lovely things in the mail!

*kidsnchix*, your block is very cool even if it didn't turn out as you originally planned. 

*Melissa*, I really like how you make a simple 9-patch into something my brain would never think of (like using 3 fabrics instead of 2). Love the pinwheel too; the purple fabric looks really familiar. Was it a previous forum quilt fabric?


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Did you get mine, Kris? I mailed it Saturday.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

HandyDandyAcres said:


> Did you get mine, Kris? I mailed it Saturday.


Not yet. Hopefully tomorrow. Mail seems to be taking a couple days longer than it used to (say, last year). I'd heard delivery time was changing to be a "little" longer than normal in order to save the USPS fuel, etc, but I didn't expect things to take twice as long!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I may have missed the deadline or mixed it up with the bigger swap. But I mail this weekend.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Mine was mailed today !!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I think the purple might have been leftover from another quilt. I only had a few strips of it.



Kris in MI said:


> More lovely things in the mail!
> 
> *kidsnchix*, your block is very cool even if it didn't turn out as you originally planned.
> 
> *Melissa*, I really like how you make a simple 9-patch into something my brain would never think of (like using 3 fabrics instead of 2). Love the pinwheel too; the purple fabric looks really familiar. Was it a previous forum quilt fabric?


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Mine is in the mail today.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*HandyDandyAcres*, your block is here! :nanner: Your pink fabric is so neat. You wouldn't happen to have info on it (manufacturer, where you purchased it, etc), would you? I'd love to get some for making stuff for the granddaughter.  I can just see a cute little sundress. . . 

*gotmules*, your block also arrived today. I really like the colors you used; orange has always been one of my favorites (and yes, most people _do_ think I'm strange when I say that.)


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm trying to remember which pink I used. I think it is from a bunch of fabric I bought from a lady on a local resale site. When I get home I'll see if I can remember which one it was and if there is any info printed on the edge.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I found it. Bought the pink as a precut fabric quarter at JoAnn's a few months ago


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Thanks! If it was that recent, they probably still carry it.  I wonder if they might carry bigger cuts on their website.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*mamma24 *and *belfrybat*, your blocks came today. :sing: Very nice job, ladies. Your patterns are very similar and look great sitting here side by side. 

Love your border fabric, mamma24.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

All the blocks sound so awesome!! what a fun quilt this is going to be... )


----------



## gotmules (Mar 3, 2011)

Orange is a happy color! I'd be more likely to wonder about someone whose favorite color was black.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm hoping mine showed up today. I sent them on the 6th. That should have been plenty of time.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Sorry I didn't get the drawing done yesterday, everybody. Things are unexpectedly busy/crazy here. I'm hoping to get names written down and put in a hat later this afternoon for the drawing.

Will post later with more details on blocks rec'd, etc.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Fingers & toes crossed!!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Can hardly wait to see them all!!! You will post pics of them, right? :icecream:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm hoping mine arrived ?! Looking forward to the pictures !!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Kris, I haven't forgotten about the block for your daughter, either! Just looking for some turquiose fabric!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Sorry for the delays, folks.

*Ms. Lilly*, your block arrived.

*Miz Mary, rjayne,* and *AngieM2*, I am still stalking the mailman looking for yours  Did any of you happen to get tracking on your envelope? If so, we can maybe see where they are, because they haven't made it to my mailbox yet.

Island of Blueb seems to be MIA, anyone heard from her lately? She hasn't been on HT since January. Hope everything in all right in her neck of the woods.


I know everyone's been waiting anxiously all week to see who the winner is. Without further delay, the lucky person who will be receiving all these bright, cheerful blocks is





Ms. Lilly!


Ms. Lilly, your task now is to pick out 4 yards of fabric for the next quilt, and mail to me ASAP! If you can get it mailed by April first, it should be here in time that I can post the next sign-up on 4-15.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats Ms Lily

I did not get a tracking number. Lesson learned. It hasn't made it back to my house either so it's out there some where. Hopefully you get it before you mail the other blocks out.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats Ms Lily!


----------



## Rocksandcedars (Dec 30, 2014)

Ms. Lily 
Congratulations!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea - we have a winner!

Congrats Ms Lily - now you get to pick out a fun fabric for the next one!


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Congratulations, Ms. Lilly !


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Tracking can only confirm the delivery, not where it is during the travelling ...  dern it , hope it gets there soon .....


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wahoo Ms. Lily!!! Use them in good health.. )


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Wowzie! I can't believe I won! This is so exciting! Yes, I will have the fabric to you by April 1. Thanks to every one who participated.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats to Ms. Lilly!!!!!! You are going to have a most BEAUTIFUL quilt!!!! I can hardly wait till the next round starts!!! Count me in Kris when we do.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*Miz Mary*, your block came today! Such cute fabrics, they make the block so spring-y and cheerful!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Kris in MI said:


> Island of Blueb seems to be MIA, anyone heard from her lately? She hasn't been on HT since January. Hope everything in all right in her neck of the woods..


Thank you for asking, I have just been in my own world. . . 

Very sorry, I am glad I did not hold up the fun of drawing, etc.

I have the pieces cut out and will sew tomorrow and get it in the mail. 

This really is one of my favorite things, hope you will let me "play" again!


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah for Ms. Lilly! I can't wait to see the pictures of the blocks!! I just love the quilt block swaps!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Congrats, Ms Lily! Be sure to show us what you make from the blocks!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*rjayne*, your blocks have arrived! Their original envelope was mangled, post office had put it in a new one with 'their apologies'. Thankfully the blocks and other contents are in perfect condition. 


*Island of Blueb*, good to hear from you. Please let me know when you get the block mailed off so I can keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Kris in MI said:


> *Island of Blueb*, good to hear from you. Please let me know when you get the block mailed off so I can keep an eye out for it.


Kris, I mailed it Saturday the 21st.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

I didn't pick the best envelope to use. I will make sure I use something better next time. The main thing is that it arrived. I can't wait to see what the next fabric is.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Picked up the material today. I am hoping to get it cut up tomorrow and maybe mailed out. I never really paid attention, but do I pre-shrink the material?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Yes, wash, dry, and iron the fabric before cutting. Just don't use any fabric softener on it.

Can't wait to see what you have chosen.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*Island of Blueb*, your block is here! I am so impressed by your coordinating fabric, it ties in beautifully. I would have never thought of pairing the two if they were in my own stash. It is so fun to see everyone's creative genius at work.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the material ready to ship out (priority mail) but realized I didn't have Kris's address! I sent a pm this morning, if anyone here has it and can get it to me this morning then I will get it out today.

Lillian


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Ms.Lilly said:


> I have the material ready to ship out (priority mail) but realized I didn't have Kris's address! I sent a pm this morning, if anyone here has it and can get it to me this morning then I will get it out today.
> 
> Lillian


Hmm, I have no new PMs since yesterday afternoon. (Not doubting you, Ms. Lilly, just wondering what sort of software 'glitch' might be going on). I will send you a PM with my addy now. If it doesn't come through, please post on here to let me know.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks to those who sent me Kris's address. . Kris the fabric went out today priority, tracking #9505 5111 7818 5089 4550 65. I said it would be there by April 1, but I had a sick kitty (almost lost him) and it kind of messed up my plans so April 2 is the expected date. Sorry. Hope everyone like the fabric.

Lillian


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Look forward to seeing what you chose.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Ms.Lilly, sick kitties come first, especially if it's only delaying things by a day or two. Hope he's doing better now. I'll let you know when the fabric arrives.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Ms.Lilly so happy Kitty is better.. looking forward to seeing the new fabric,..


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Ms.Lilly's fabric is here! You guys are going to love what she chose! 

Ms.Lilly, I will plan to mail your blocks out by the end of this week. I need to take pics first before packing them up, but will hold off on posting pics until you have received the blocks. As winner, you get the first peek at them. 

Since the fabric is here right on time, I will go ahead and post a sign-up for the next quilt on April 15th as planned. Everyone write yourself a reminder to check in and sign up mid-month.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Glad they made it on time, and I can't wait to see the blocks. Thanks for updating me Kris.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Kris- I received the blocks today and ALL ARE BEAUTIFUL!!! Thank You everyone!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Since Ms. Lilly has rec'd her blocks, I can now post pics for everyone to see what a wonderful bunch of blocks we all made. :goodjob:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those blocks are really nice...I like the fabric.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank You for posting the pictures.. it's so fun to see what everyone has created..!!! Cool!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I must be a little early, I came to sign up for the next exchange, lol
Heidi


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I am unsticking this thread at Kris's request and I'd like to point out that I'm now envious of you folks that can operating heavy equipment and turn out such lovely work.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

From tractor to sewing machine in 3.0 seconds. . . 

Thanks for the compliment, wr, we do have a whole lot of multi-talented people here.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've seen a video of a lady using a W&G handcrank sewing machine while sitting in her computer controlled tractor while tilling fields.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm seriously out of my league. I can knit but only socks because when I got kicked out of knitting school, I learned the proper term for my particular style is actually called, mirror image knitting so I can't read a pattern and have to use a mathematical formula.

Did anybody notice that I did not stick or unstick without asking someone's permission? I told you I'd catch on.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW!!! What nice blocks!!! I don't think there was a repeat of patterns either! I can hardly wait for the next fabric!!!


----------

